# Need some input on using oil-dry/fuller's earth



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been doing alot of reading on substrates lately, and I was wondering how well fuller's earth/oil-dry does in the long term. From the reading I have done, it seems the reviews are mixed. Some say they have had it for a few years and it's doing great, while others said they had big algae problems and the stuff broke down into mud. The posts seemed to be a few years old or older, so I was wondering if anyone has any more recent updates on how it's working out for them.

I am particularly interested in PH/KH drops (and how long this lasts until it stabilizes), and how messy this stuff is, as well as if it tends to turn to mud after a while. I would also like to know if I need to/can add things like dolomite, red clay, potash, and horticultural carbon to the mix. (is natural charcoal the same as horticultural charcoal?)

Also, I have some kitty litter, made by the Oil Dry company, that lists the ingredients as simply "fuller's earth". Do you think this is the same stuff as Oil-Dry? It has no dyes or purfumes, and fuller's earth is the only ingredient listed.

Thanks,
Cat

Tank specs: 150 gal tall that will be a discus tank. Will have 6x54 T5HO bulbs w/Miro4 reflectors, no plans for CO2. Plant list is planned as fissedens fontanus (phoenix moss), vesicularia ferriei (weeping moss), echinodorus vesuvius, anubias nana, marsilea hirsuta (dwarf 4 leaf clover), and giant amazon swords. Tap water: PH is 7.8, KH is 2, GH is 6. Temp will be about 82 degrees.


----------

